# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfen Italien im Mrz

## Matthew1986

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand gute Spottips fr Italien?

Ich will von Mitte bis Ende Mrz ne kleine Rundreise mit dem WoMo durch Italien machen. Es soll zwar kein reiner Surfurlaub werden, aber das Material kommt natrlich mit und ein zwei gute Spots wollt ich schon anlaufen

Leider sind die Informationen auf surfspot.de zu Italien recht mau.

Auf jeden Fall will ich an den Gargano (Adria) und in die Region Grosseto (vor Elba), das waren aber auch schon fast die einzigen Spottipps die ich zu Italien am Meer so finden konnte.

Hat jemand noch ein paar Tipps fr mich? ber Wind, Wetter und Spotinfos zu den oben genannten Spots wrde ich mich auch freuen.

Gre,
Matthias

----------

